# What I've been working on...



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

It's been a while since i've posted any pictures here, and i've done loads in the meantime.

I've now stolen my mother's camera for a while, so will continue (i hope) to update this thread with various projects...


so, first off, part of the Games Day project our store is working on. In essence its a big battle, Vamp Counts vs. Tomb Kings. We've been tasked with the vamp counts, and we're making a few awesome centrepieces, like this monstrosity...

The Grave Beast:










Those are his legs. in essence, it is a massive giant, made of bones... will look awesome when i'm done with it.

Next we've got some of the tallarns i've been chatting about, got one squad basically finished, and the command squad on its way. here's a pic of the heavy team for first squad... Theyre only up to a gaming standard, but the squad looks good all together. once i throw in the chimeras, i think they'll really come together.










The entire army is mechanised, so i'm working on a ton of chimeras, each one has a predator turret (converted) to look extra cool. I'm also working on shoving as much stowage as possible on these buggers.


























This obviously isnt finished...

and once i fix my rotatey program, i'll post tons more pics.

what think?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ooooh Tallarns, i love Tallarns,
but more importantly i really like the look of the Chimeras with the Predator turrets, damn all GW employees for being able to afford to do such things. lol.

Nice mate i would like to see a shot of the hole lot when they are done.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

luckily i ordered 8 pred turrets before the mail order shift.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is some cool stuff. Can't wait to see the grave beast


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, more pics...

I've been working mostly on marines at the moment, getting them ready for Heresy (the doubles tourney at GW Bromley i'm hitting with Jez)

So here's a pred (front is off to put BT front on)


























Here is a cocked pic of the master i'm taking... bear in mind he's just begun.










And here are the dwarfs i'm doing for our Hero's Tale we're doing over April in the store.










Theyre all gonna be on those bases... now its just a matter of lining them up...


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow they look really cool


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very cool stuff all round, always liked Tallarns. Unfortunately they are few and far between, must be the higher price of pewter models and the lack of different poses. So I consider it a good day whenever they do pop up!

The gravebeast is also looking very good, brilliant use of the new tree kit. I would have never though of this solution...and I was looking for a way to convert my own treeman :wink:

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> luckily i ordered 8 pred turrets before the mail order shift.


This would be the mail order shift you fully supported as a good thing I seem to remember... :fuck:

Overall though, these look awesome.

That thing with the legs is going to be a monstrosity...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, lots more stuff...

First off, the skellingtons that i painted for the store, and will go into my army once i actually get round to doing it. I really loved putting them together, and painting was a doddle, and i think they came out really nicely...










I had a good go at aging them massively, so gave them rust everywhere...










This is our store's Ghazkull, which i converted (and didnt paint). The model is lovely, but i really didnt like the pose, and wanted to show people how you could easily make a fairly static model really dynamic.


















These are an idea i stole from the old manager of Twells' store, using plastic WFB Black Orcs and mixing in the spares from the Ork sprue and using them as 'eavy Armoured Nobz... I think they came out really nicely. (i even painted them!)


























Now onto my pride and joy, my wraithlords. Probably the first things i worked on when i started at GW, as i was part time i had tons of time and loads of enthusiasm for the hobby... so here they are:

Number one, crouching tiger.


































Each of these were cut at the knees and reposed mainly at the legs, then greenstuffed to smooth gaps...

second one, the starter (my least favourite)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

My personal favourite, the walker










His legs were an altogether more subtle conversion, required some good footwork


















Honestly though, both hands were the hardest to get quite right, had to repose each finger and GS the gaps


























The fourth, and a popular favourite, we're getting into some more manga territory...










































And now, for the last one, we go totally manga...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That's it on the wraith front, now back to some fantasy... This is how my Bret army will look when its done:

Some peasants


























and now, blasphemy of blasphemies, some Lord of the Rings... I'm working on my mordor army, Minas Morgul themed, led by the witch king on fell beast. Rather than the standard fell beast pose, i'm doing him in flight. So after a LOT of cutting, we managed to straighten the body, and now i've done the preliminary sculpting:


















and this is one of the spectres... its all going to be marsh bases, so he's coming out of the marsh... its sorta experimental at this stage...


















and back to 40k for some more of my heresy stuff... 

The pred is done, and coated ready for me to ruin it with paint...


















Highlights on master's cloak nearly done










Havent done much else...











And finally... the dragon i made up when the plastic kit came out...










This is the plastic dragon kit, cut in half at the neck and with the entire neck resculpted. I also repositioned the wings and legs and tail, and added the old dragon arms.










Getting him on a base was not fun.


















RARGH!










So, thats about it for now... hope you like..


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm loving the dragon. Much more "terror-causing" than the vaguely swooping pose it has by default! I'm also digging the peasants. I don't know why, but it never occured to me to make a Crusade-themed Brettonian army-- it'll look really good when it's done, I bet.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Can you please ruin my models with paint if you have a chance? My attempt at painting competition standard fails completely. by the way - on your wraithlord, how did you get that beautiful golden colour? And If possible, a similar method for red based Blood Angels? Thank you if possible, and I'm in awe - keep going please, I can't wait to see the end results =).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow you really do like the wraithlords don't you! Lots of nice work there Tor.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you all, and yes, i really do love my wraithlords. I'm working on the last one at the moment...

The colour is merely a white undercoat, and then a heavy yellow ink wash followed by the lightest possible chestnut ink wash. If you go too heavy on the latter, it looks like the starter.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The wraithlord poses are utterly fantastic, as is that dragon.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Even on my 'oliday, i was still in the shop today, working on my LotR stuff.

Managed to get some work done on Jez's libby, Beetroot:



























































and this is my flying fell beast


----------

